# Null in ArrayList



## P! (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ArrayList, die Elemente des Typs xyz (selbst definierte Klasse) aufnehmen soll


```
ArrayList<xyz> liste = new ArrayList<xyz>();
```

Die Liste soll neben Objekten des Typs xyz auch "null-Objekte" enthalten können. Das ist laut Dokumentation möglich. Aber warum führt die Anweisung


```
liste.add(null);
```

dann immer zu einer NullPointerException?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## P! (30. Nov 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, der Fehler lag an einer anderen Stelle.

Einer ArrayList kann ohne Probleme null hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

```
String test = null;
        List<String> liste = new ArrayList();
        liste.add(null);
        liste.add(test);
        System.out.println(liste.size());
```
edit: korrektur... bei mir funktionierts tadellos
edit2: problem eh schon gelöst


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2010)

Weil "liste" null ist. Wenn list != null ist, führt dieser Aufruf nicht zu einer NullPointerException.

ups ... da war ich wohl ein bisschen zu spät. @bone2 schwachsinn.


----------

